
Show HN: Boostnote – An open-source note taking app designed for programmers - kazup
https://boostnote.io/
======
synaesthesisx
Noticed it's based on Electron - curious if it will it be able to handle
larger notebooks w/o performance issues...

I also wonder how this compares to Quiver (which I've been happily using for a
while now).

------
kazup
Hi developers,

Boostnote is an open source note-taking app for programmers, allows Markdown
and Snippet note.

Repository ->
[https://github.com/BoostIO/Boostnote](https://github.com/BoostIO/Boostnote)

We built this to increase developers productivity.

Features:

> Desktop app (Mac, Windows, Linux)

> No Internet Required

> Finder Popup(Quick search and copy/paste)

> Latex Support

> Multiple Hotkeys

> Markdown/Snippet Note

Enjoy Boostnote!

------
russdpale
THANK YOU! for releasing a straight up executable! Too many web apps and store
apps for my liking.

Enjoying it so far, using it for my notes while I dive into GO, will tell my
colleagues about it also, thanks again!

~~~
kazup
Thank you russdpale san! Enjoy Boostnote ;)

------
hprotagonist
How does this substantially advance the {sublime/code/emacs/vim/atom} +
texlive + pandoc + git workflow?

~~~
PleaseHelpMe
It's simpler and faster. The whole process of {sublime/code/emacs/vim/atom} +
texlive + pandoc + git is too much for me, while I can you boostnote and
backup my note folder to the cloud (using git is fine because it produces Json
output)

------
emredjan
I've been using it for a month now and it definitely replaced onenote / keep /
markdown in folders based note and snippet saving workflow for me. The road
map seems promising also, I'll definitely keep an eye on it as well.

------
ShunnerBlaker
Hi Kazup, I wish your app has a web version. I think it is very hard to
compete in a already-crowded note-taking applications without a web version,
even though some existing apps are not open-source or developers-friendly like
yours.

~~~
kazup
Thank you for your feedback! We will consider it!

------
dkroy
You got my attention with the open-sourced not taking app for programmers. I
downloaded it because it was free and had markdown support. This project could
even better if it tried to up-sell people with a SaaS offering that would sync
all of the desktop apps under a a certain account, but also offer an open
source version of that.

------
InkaScorvic
Your application is good and promising. Gave up on Evernote months ago and
found yours. Still, some features are yet to be perfect but a decent
alternative.

------
joshlemer
Hey Boostnote team, this is very impressive! I love the product and will
definitely be switching my notes over on Monday :). Thank you!

~~~
kazup
Thank you joshlemer san! Enjoy!

------
PleaseHelpMe
I have been using Boostnote for a while. Very happy with the support I got
from the community and the feature

~~~
kazup
Thank you happy using :)

------
thesorrow
Since it's for programmers. I expected some code tangling ala orgmode..

~~~
kazup
What is "tangling ala orgmode"?

~~~
laurieg
I think you may have read that wrong:

(code tangling) a la orgmode.

"a la" means "like" or "in the same way/style".[1]

I believe "code tangling" has some connection to literate programming and
mixing code with documentation. But I'm not exactly sure.

Keep up the good work Kazu! I was surprised when I saw this on Hacker News!

[1][http://www.oxfordlearnersdictionaries.com/definition/english...](http://www.oxfordlearnersdictionaries.com/definition/english/a-la?q=a+la)

------
gxespino
Does it support Vim keys?

~~~
asmsuechan
Yes, you can set Vim key-bind from Menu -> UI -> EditorKeymap.

~~~
gxespino
Awesome, I'll check it out

------
ouesp
typo ---> "progammers" just like you.

~~~
asmsuechan
Thank you! I fixed it :)

~~~
arnvidr
Still wrong on boostnote.io :)

~~~
asmsuechan
Thanks again! I'll fix it.

~~~
kazup
Fixed!

